# So, I sold my BMO Stock...



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

And bought a 2008 Nissan 350z Grand Touring Roadster...

Just a tad bit of a quarter life crisis. No big deal. :rolleyes2::biggrin:


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats. Not going to make any comments on frugality!

Are you going to keep your old car as a winter beater?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you do for the mid-life crisis 

Nice ride.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i am 64, i buy one of those things and it would just be too damn obvious :biggrin:

looks like a sweet ride kae ... remember to keep your seatbelt tight 

give us a full report on how she feels on the first warm sunny spring day ... oh, ok, no need for a report, we pretty much _know_ how she will feel on a sunny spring day ... :encouragement:


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

andrewf said:


> Congrats. Not going to make any comments on frugality!
> 
> Are you going to keep your old car as a winter beater?


Thank you. I know, I know. It's not very frugal of me. I played around with it in my mind for a while... It was hard, but once I pulled the plug, that was it.

I sold my old car. Not sure what I'll be doing for winter yet. When I purchased the car from the dealer, I made them throw winter tires in as part of the deal. I don't really want to drive this beast in the winter, though. It's hard enough to keep the tires sticking to the pavement when it's wet, let alone in the snow!!

I'm thinking I might just buy a beater. We'll see.



My Own Advisor said:


> Can't wait to see what you do for the mid-life crisis
> 
> Nice ride.


Thank you, sir.



fatcat said:


> i am 64, i buy one of those things and it would just be too damn obvious :biggrin:
> 
> looks like a sweet ride kae ... remember to keep your seatbelt tight
> 
> give us a full report on how she feels on the first warm sunny spring day ... oh, ok, no need for a report, we pretty much _know_ how she will feel on a sunny spring day ... :encouragement:


Hahaha. Yes, I have people joke about me being an old fart driving with the top down all the time.

P.S. Feels absolutely amazing on a hot/sunny day! I don't know how it is in BC, but we still get hot days here in Toronto. This will end soon, though.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The car is obviously a necessity and good investment but the vanity plates are throwing money away haha. Sweet ride.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice. 

One of the guys I work with has one although not the drop top. He says it's a nightmare last winter. But that was on the standard tyres. Take it easy with good winter boots and I'm sure it will be ok.

Either way. Enjoy!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Ah man.... Why on earth do you have to post that? You barely post here and then you up show posting that. Evil temptation for those of us striving for fianancial indepdence or ER! Why KaeJS, why?

Dead sexy wheels though. :tongue-new:


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

how much BMO stocks you had heheheh! I love the sound of the VQ35DE lovely sound!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

You jerk. I hope BMO doubles by year end! :biggrin:

You at least have to give CMF members a ride...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A totally frugal and well thought out purchase.

If the big collapse happens.........you can live in the car and save money.

Well done............


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

That is one nice looking car! You really need to take pics with a better background tho....


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Kae, I know orange looks ok dirty, but now you need to learn how to polish and wax  Black is the hardest to keep clean but it's my fav, and a sign that you have grown up just a little 

The young American I share an office with has the same car (except with a roof). He says he was shopping for a new Honda Accord or Nissan Altima but saw the 350z on the showroom floor and that was that.

RWD is fun in the winter, you just have to be strategic about where and when you go :smug: Just look out for red lights going up hills. You can still stop just like anyone with winter tires.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Nice car! One reason I like visiting this site is the participation of a younger crowd. I enjoy reconnecting with the enthusiasm and perspective from younger people such as yourself. (I'm mid 50s.) I think we frugal-types have to remember that the ultimate purpose of money is being able to spend some of it on things enhance our lives (which is very individual). No use piling it into your coffin at the end.

I couldn't help but be curious regarding your BMO sale but your spreadsheet seems out of date.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

KaeJS, why is your profile picture still the old beater?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm jealous.

and I just put 7500 into my roof to replace a roof deck!
Still drivin my 08 Forester


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I managed to dull the desire for a new car by dropping $8000 into my pickup. Kickass sound system, security system, backup camera etc.... A hit to the pocket book to be sure, but less than the 70k my dream car would have cost me - plus a messy divorce (my wife doesn't understand car lust). 

My truck just clicked over 200,000km - it's easily good for another 300,000km.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

dubmac said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> and I just put 7500 into my roof to replace a roof deck!
> Still drivin my 08 Forester


I upgraded for a Subaru  can't wait for winter


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, winter doesn't scare me much either.... 13 year old truck BTW... still looks brand new!!!!!


View attachment 304


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

I love Tacomas!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> Yeah, winter doesn't scare me much either.... 13 year old truck BTW... still looks brand new!!!!!


I tried to find one of those used.. the resale value is insane on them.. even with high mileage


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

m3s said:


> I tried to find one of those used.. the resale value is insane on them.. even with high mileage


You wouldn't believe the amount of people (mostly guys in their 20's) who come up to me in parking lots and ask me if I want to sell it. The true off-road capable compact trucks are a dying breed - the newer Tacoma's have become too big IMO.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

I've heard that on a long trip it's SUPER smooth


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

right on... some people forget to enjoy life and because way too cheap, can't take it with you when you gone


----------



## King Tut (May 3, 2009)

Will get you from A to B! :chuncky:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

1/4 life crisis. LOL.

Nice ride!


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

m3s said:


> I tried to find one of those used.. the resale value is insane on them.. even with high mileage


I've found that as well. Insane prices. Although I'm swaying more towards 3 Series Xdrive or C class 4 Matic.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Jon mentioned a few times before that he likes German cars as well. I will have to pack a few into a sea container and hope he will give up the Tacoma for one of them. I'll even throw in a kayak carrier.. and winter tires.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Sweet ride! congrats!

I broke down this summer also, bought 2005 18.75 Harbercraft jetboat.
my mid life crisis purchase  based on being 42 and the average male life span of 78.
Its so much fun! been out every weekend to a new lake or river!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

m3s said:


> I think Jon mentioned a few times before that he likes German cars as well. I will have to pack a few into a sea container and hope he will give up the Tacoma for one of them. I'll even throw in a kayak carrier.. and winter tires.


Yeah, love the German sport coupes... would love to have an S5 or even an RS5. But having decided to ER extremely early, not in the cards sadly. But having dropped a fair bit of money to upgrade my Tacoma, I think I am set up to drive this truck to 400,000km and beyond.

M3s, funny you mentioned the kayak carrier.

View attachment 305


I'm covered there man, but thanks.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Just drove 4000kms to Southern Baja. This is not scientific, but the vehicle you see most of in Baja is the Toyota Tacoma.
And the more remote you are the more Tacomas there are. The farmers use them to get to there ranchos, the fisherman use them to pull their pangas onto the beach.
The condition may vary with age and use! They must be rugged and fixable otherwise there wouldn't be so many.
I don't have one but maybe someday......


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

martinv said:


> Just drove 4000kms to Southern Baja. This is not scientific, but the vehicle you see most of in Baja is the Toyota Tacoma.
> And the more remote you are the more Tacomas there are. The farmers use them to get to there ranchos, the fisherman use them to pull their pangas onto the beach.
> The condition may vary with age and use! They must be rugged and fixable otherwise there wouldn't be so many.
> I don't have one but maybe someday......



Reminds me of this. 

TopGear try to kill a 1988 Toyota Hi-Lux Pickup


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> Just a tad bit of a quarter life crisis.


Are you even 25 yet? 

Looks great KaeJS! And you've earned it, so enjoy, but make sure there are no more crises for at least another 10+ years.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> Ah man.... Why on earth do you have to post that? You barely post here and then you up show posting that. Evil temptation for those of us striving for fianancial indepdence or ER! Why KaeJS, why?
> 
> Dead sexy wheels though. :tongue-new:


I was looking at Audi's, too. The S5 was a bit much, though!
I'm sure you'll get one someday (and keep the wife, as well!)



SkyFall said:


> how much BMO stocks you had heheheh! I love the sound of the VQ35DE lovely sound!


~250 shares. I love the sound of the VQ35DE, as well. Engine is much better than the 03-06's.



peterk said:


> You jerk. I hope BMO doubles by year end! :biggrin:
> 
> You at least have to give CMF members a ride...


Please don't say that. It's already $2 higher than where I sold!!



Four Pillars said:


> That is one nice looking car! You really need to take pics with a better background tho....


I agree with you 100%. It just so happens I had a couple minutes to spare while waiting for the lady friend, so I thought I would take some pictures at the local school lol



m3s said:


> Kae, I know orange looks ok dirty, but now you need to learn how to polish and wax Black is the hardest to keep clean but it's my fav, and a sign that you have grown up just a little
> 
> The young American I share an office with has the same car (except with a roof). He says he was shopping for a new Honda Accord or Nissan Altima but saw the 350z on the showroom floor and that was that.
> 
> RWD is fun in the winter, you just have to be strategic about where and when you go Just look out for red lights going up hills. You can still stop just like anyone with winter tires.


Yes, I know. The car is ALWAYS dirty. It's my 4th black car. The orange one was an exception. However, you can see I still got the Burnt Orange leather seats and the orange interior dash lights. :biggrin:



Spidey said:


> Nice car! One reason I like visiting this site is the participation of a younger crowd. I enjoy reconnecting with the enthusiasm and perspective from younger people such as yourself. (I'm mid 50s.) I think we frugal-types have to remember that the ultimate purpose of money is being able to spend some of it on things enhance our lives (which is very individual). No use piling it into your coffin at the end.
> 
> I couldn't help but be curious regarding your BMO sale but your spreadsheet seems out of date.


Hi Spidey..... I've been largely ignoring the financial part of my life for almost a year now. I just don't seem to have the time to come on CMF or update my spreadsheet anymore with commuting 2+ hours every day to work, having tenants, maintaining a social life, etc etc. I wish I had more time to be around CMF and update my spreadsheet like I used to.

I sold about ~250 shares of BMO around $66 CAD, if that keeps you somewhat up to date.

I am flattered that you checked for the spreadsheet, though. :encouragement:



HaroldCrump said:


> KaeJS, why is your profile picture still the old beater?


Good Question. Will have to change. Nice to see you're still here, Mr. Crump.



blin10 said:


> right on... some people forget to enjoy life and because way too cheap, can't take it with you when you gone


I see way too much of this happen in my occupation... it's a scary sight to see.



Cal said:


> 1/4 life crisis. LOL.
> 
> Nice ride!


It certainly feels like a 1/4 life crisis!

And thank you!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Are you even 25 yet?
> 
> Looks great KaeJS! And you've earned it, so enjoy, but make sure there are no more crises for at least another 10+ years.


I will be 25 in 2 more years. Please don't rush me! :hopelessness:

Happy to see you're still around, TG. I'm actually very glad to see that many of you are still around.

Mode3, Cal, Mr. Snow, FP, My Own Advisor, andrewf, peterk, Eder, fatcat, and all the rest of you folks.

What about my *favourite* person, _humble_? Where's the pie hiding? :rolleyes2:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> I will be 25 in 2 more years. Please don't rush me! :hopelessness:


I wasn't rushing you, but since you're not 25, can you really call it 1/4 life crisis?  At any rate, since you started everything else early in life, ie: your financial interest/literacy, etc., you're entitled to one.

Yes, the market lovers are still around, because it's still one of the best financial forums IMHO, so don't be a stranger, and pay us a visit from time to time. :encouragement:

Maybe I'll see you at Ka-Chi one of these days. :biggrin:


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Maybe I'll see you at Ka-Chi one of these days. :biggrin:


They actually upgraded to a new location on the same street!

It's a better lot with more space! :biggrin:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

KaeJS..............

When I retired 7 years ago, I promised myself that I would buy a 2 seat roadster and travel across the US on historic route 66.

Well.............haven't done it yet..........other unplanned financial priorities involving family, interfered with the plans.

You are 23 and 40 years ahead of me. You already have the car for your future retirement road trips.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Actuarially speaking, quarter life crisis for a male at 23 might even be slightly overdue.


----------

